# wellbutrin side effects?



## corngirl (Jan 17, 2002)

i am in love with wellbutrin.after having serious drowsiness and daytime sleep (2-3 naps per day - i would have to sleep at work even) on prozac and effexor, my doctor took me off SSRI's and tried wellbutrin. i am awake! and no sexual side effects either!my IBS got worse though. i am incredibly constipated and bloated. does anybody else experience this kind of effect with wellbutrin? how do you cope? i don't want to get off it but my ibs has gotten really bad...cg


----------



## CatNap (Oct 20, 2001)

I've never taken Wellbutrin, but have had a lot of trouble with constipation. I've been taking Miralax since November, it's prescription but can be taken indefinitely, and it works wonderfully well. I have ms, and my bowels had basically just sort of shut down, I was in severe distress and after only a couple of weeks on Miralax began to regain my regularity. I don't have much trouble now, though there are still foods I can't tolerate, and during my menses I still bloat and have trouble (that may be endometriosis related). Anyway, ask your doc about Miralax. It tastes a little funny but I mix it with 7-Up and that takes care of that.


----------



## mxwe (Apr 7, 2002)

What is Miralax?


----------



## neoguy (Jun 7, 2002)

Hi Corngirl,I took Wellbutrin for a while but had to stop because it was making me anxious. It did not cause any sexual side effects or appetite changes which was nice but I also noticed stomach upset. For me that is very tied into anxiety. I think that is why Wellbutrin can cause those types of side effects. I did not have increase belly upset with SSRI's but they were very constipating







.


----------



## Debra M (Aug 13, 2001)

Hi Corngirl...I took Wellbutrin years ago when I was first diagnosed with depression. I hated it!







Made me feel like I was hanging from the ceiling. I was so wired and anxious all the time, couldn't sleep. I took it for about 4 months, long enough to really give it a chance. The only good thing it did for me was made me loose weight....but I almost lost my husband too cause I was such a bitc*. Then I found out from the pharmacy and my Ddoctor that the main ingredient in it comes from the same drug family as Methamphetamine. No wonder I was so wired and anxious! Went off of it right away...and then a few years later I was diagnosed with anxiety, not depression. No wonder I was super hyper..it just made my anxiety worse. But I am glad that it works well for you, except for the IBS part....good luck.Debra


----------



## bellyknot (Jul 24, 2000)

I took Wellbutrin for anxiety also and it was horrible! When I felt my hands were frozen to the steering wheel of my car I threw out the bottle (all this in 4 days) The only good thing about it was the relief of getting off of it.


----------



## Turkgirl (Jun 9, 2002)

Hi Corngirl,I have been a IBS patient for about 4 yrs now and I'm just realy learning how to deal with it.I know now what I can and can't eat.Well as far as the wellburtrin,I too had been on it.Didn't realy care for it too much.I was on the lotronex before being removed from the market and it was great.Now I'm on lomotil,robinul,and so far they are great.I have had every test there is for this problem and I still have problems.I think there will never be a cure.Hope you have luck on your meds..


----------



## AnneMarie (Dec 4, 2000)

I took Wellbutrin for about six weeks. It did make me somewhat constipated, which is rare for me as I am IBS-D and it really increased my libido and I loved that, but it shot my anxiety through the roof. I have more problems with anxiety than I do with depression, so I had to stop taking it. Not only did it cause me to worry about everything under the sun (a habit I've always had, but have worked really hard to control), it turned me into my own unique version of the exorcist! I was horrible to everyone. But...I know people who are taking it that have had wonderful results with it. Everyone is different, so if it's working for you, I say stick with it.


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

I didn't get anxious on it, but I remember being very short-tempered!


----------

